# An embarassing day at the range



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

In my own defense, I'll say that I hadn't had time to really work on my shooting for a month or more, but...

..Today I took my concealed carry class - at the end there is a pretty basic gun handling/competency test - 18 out of 25 shots into an 8.5 x 11 space at from 3 to 10 yards.

I normally practice on bullseye targets, and while I'm still on the learning curve I usually put all my rounds through the target _somewhere_ - I wasn't too worried.

Should have been. The practice round started out bad, and I lost my cool a little - wasting a few rounds firing without proper focus. Flinching and getting alot of 'vertical' from attempting to supress muzzle rise.

My fellow classmates were kind - too kind. Embarassing. I managed to maintain an even keel, pushed the mild panic down and re-focused.

The qualifying round started marginally better - by the end (and at the longest range) I was doing much better... not *good* mind you; just not really bad.

I qualified. Barely.

I won't be on this board quite so much for the next few weeks - I'll be at the range. I'll be the quiet fellow at the far end: slowly, steadily, grimly getting a little better every day.

Is this a great hobby or what? :target:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Its dirty work but somebody's gotta do it.:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Have fun!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Don't sweat it. Pressure does funny things to us, doesn't it??? You qualified, thats all that matters. Now go practice!!!

Shoot a few local USPSA, IDPA, ect matches. Its a ball and half, it helps you learn to contol the 'pressue' thing. I'm sure it holds no candle to a real defensive situation, but every little thing helps.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Kansas we all have off days man. Don't worry about that day,it's over. Now get a grip on yourself and go out and have some fun.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

a little preasure is good, it teaches us to handle it and a little more. go enjoy the range time and put a little preasure on yourself at the range with time drills.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

I wouldn't sweat it too much, like others said a little pressure is good. I was fantastic at the range by myself until I took my CCW class and had to shoot in front of 3 NRA instructors and all the other students... I looked like a rookie :smt011 , my brother, who doesn't even own a handgun, outshot me by a wide margin (actually he outshot the whole rest of the class, which made me feel a little better). It was a good learning experience for me though, quit thinking about who's watching and concentrate on SHOOTING damnit! Recently I hosted 4 other guys at my range back home where I grew up and I tore it up for them. Just takes time and lots of practice, but the experience of shooting in front of others when the pressure is on is invaluable. Now, when you're ready to take it to the next level, see if your range lets you draw from a holster and see how many you can put into a piece of paper in 3 seconds at 15 feet...draw and shoot like you're scared and in a panic, because you will be if you need to :smt087, but try to hone in on deliberate placement under pressure.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I think I had one of my worst shoots while qualifying for my CHL. Besides the pressure, I was distracted by the guy next to me. 

He was in the navy, and had lots of natural talent. 

At three yards he punched out a whole the size of a golf ball. No other wholes in the target. At seven yards, no other holes in the target. At 25 feet, the golf ball may have grown a little, but no other holes in the target.

:smt071 

Wow!

WM


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the encouragement, guys.

You're right - the pressure thing is good for me... if nothing else it reminded me that, until I get that all important 'muscle memory' I'm just not there yet.

Years (and years) ago I was pretty active in karate - it didn't come quickly, or without effort, but boy was it fun when it started to come together. I'll post again when I manage a consistant, respectable group under pressure. Until then, as I say, I'll be working on it.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I think I had one of my worst shoots while qualifying for my CHL. Besides the pressure, I was distracted by the guy next to me.
> 
> He was in the navy, and had lots of natural talent.
> 
> ...


Yea. Most of the others in the class were doing similiarly well. One fellow was a little upset with his group - I looked down-range, grinned, and then said "For the record, you make me sick". That group, if superimposed on a bullseye, would have been entirely inside the 8 ring. His target was next to mine, which looked like a grenade had gone off nearby.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, guys.
> 
> You're right - the pressure thing is good for me... if nothing else it reminded me that, until I get that all important 'muscle memory' I'm just not there yet.
> 
> Years (and years) ago I was pretty active in karate - it didn't come quickly, or without effort, but boy was it fun when it started to come together. I'll post again when I manage a consistant, respectable group under pressure. Until then, as I say, I'll be working on it.


keep posting while you work on it if you wait until the"when I" you will be along time because you will feel you should do better


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, no one has pointed out to you yet that had U used a P99, that never would have happened! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> Yea. Most of the others in the class were doing similiarly well. One fellow was a little upset with his group - I looked down-range, grinned, and then said "For the record, you make me sick". That group, if superimposed on a bullseye, would have been entirely inside the 8 ring. His target was next to mine, which looked like a grenade had gone off nearby.


Later, in the class, I accused him of just shooting out the center first, then firing down range above the target.

WM


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> See, no one has pointed out to you yet that had U used a P99, that never would have happened! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


he didn't so he passed


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> he didn't so he passed


No, he would have gotten a perfect score, and then all the people in the class would have taken him out to eat. And, 1 from the group would name their first born after him


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Actually, Shipwreck, I had borrowed a friend's pistol - guess what it was? :mrgreen: 











Just kidding. Though it certainly wasn't the gun - I was shooting my Sig 239.


----------



## gdog (May 20, 2006)

If it was me and I had been shooting mainly bullseye I would probally would have been trying to use the rear sight and been all over the place.All I use is the front sight and the rear takes care of it self.

Ed


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

The day I qualified I had just had my knee totally rebuilt and was still supposed to be laying in bed in that stupid machine that kept my leg moving at all times. The class lasted 14 hours and I was so tired and hurting so bad by the time we got to the range, I shot worse than I can ever remember doing before. I qualified but was more that a little embarrased that I completely missed the target once.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Lemme see... about a year ago I went in to qualify with the armored car place... by the time we went out to shoot I had been awake for almost 45 hours straight. I'd had to drive from Durham to Charlotte (3 hours) like this, so I was so hopped up on coffee and energy drinks it wasn't even funny.

I shot the ceiling twice, the floor once, and I screamed from shock on the first shot (I didn't realize I'd pulled the trigger as fast as I had). I failed horribly and had to go out and do it again, where I just squeeked by. Talk about embarrassing. Especially since I qualified about 15% lower than I had the year before.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Back from the range - getting better - shot an informal 'qualifying' round and while not proud of my accuracy, it was much less unacceptable. Kept all but two shots inside the 8 ring - those two shots were carelessness on my part (and I knew it before I looked at the target).

I'll report back when I get all shots through a single hole..:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Enter this month's competition 

No one has entered in over a week!


----------

